# portatile

## rota

ciao a tutti .. scusatemi se sono un po of topic ecc..

siccome o intenyione di comprarmi un nuovo portatile ... ..senzabadare a spese..tanto col lavoro che faccio....

vorrei comprarmene  uno che sia veramente una bomba e siccome o intenzione di installare ..be lo sapete la knoppix ... no scusate la slackware...

MA DAI SCHERZZO ...laGENTOO se no che ...  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

be mi sapete aiutare ... calcolate che a meservve  un portatile di quelli che si puo smontare montare ..mi spiego devve essere ben accesiorato e devve avere lapossibilita che l ardhisch sipossa togliere e metterne unn altro tranquilamente...

e in piu devve fare la sua figura ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh non ho provato tanti portatili ma io (come architettura x86) ti consiglio ibm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Deve essere anche portatile in tutto questo?

Ovvero.. Ci sono molte macchine molto potenti per non rientrano nella mia definizione di portaitle, hanno schermi grandi e batterie che durano poco, 4 casse e webcam integrata alcuni. Oppure ci sono molte macchine meno accessoriate ma piu' portatili, piccole e maneggevoli. Ti serve un carrellone che faccia scena o un portatile che serva per lavorare in giro ?

----------

## rota

lavorare lavorare ..pero chesia anche carino ....cioe nn un mattone...io per adesso o usato un aspire 1310 atlon XP  percio vorrei uno che in fatto di prestazzioni fosse uguale o meglio

----------

## PXL

DELL

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *PXL wrote:*   

> DELL

 

soprattutto per la risoluzione impressionante degli schermi (1900x1200)   :Shocked: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## n3m0

Non so consigliarti sul produttore, ma qualunque tu scelga, il mio consiglio è quello di prendere un Centrino: dissipa di meno e la batteria ovviamente riesce ad avere la durata degna di un portatile.

Insomma o Centrino x86 o *Book della Apple!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> soprattutto per la risoluzione impressionante degli schermi (1900x1200)   

 

Forse intendevi 1600x1200. Comunque anche gli ibm arrivano a questa risoluzione

----------

## dkmorb

Thinkpad e non sbagli: non sono bellissimi ma sono praticamente indistruttibili, prestazioni assicurate! anche se io ho un toshiba 2450 (ormai ha un anno!)...avrei voluto un IBM anch'io, ma non me lo potevo permettere.

Ciao

----------

## xchris

io molto tempo fa ho preso un 1400x1050.

ebbene si...

merito anche di quel portatile ora davanti al pc porto gli occhiali!!!!!

E' + rilassante il mio pbook12" a 1024x768 che quel mostro di schermo a 15".(ora finalmente considero anche il dot pitch quando compro un monitor)

SCONSIGLIATISSIMO per la vostra salute!!

caio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> SCONSIGLIATISSIMO per la vostra salute!!
> 
> caio

 

Non dirmi questo che io lavoro su un 1400x1050  :Sad: 

----------

## mouser

Anche io ho un 1400x1050.......

Comunque gli occhiali per il pc (e la tv, ed il cinema, e gli schermi in generale   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) li portavo già da prima, e questo pc non mi ha fatto peggiorare la situazione.

Comunque, dove lavoro utilizzano i DELL, e devo dire che, in quanto a modularità, sono delle bestie.

My 2 cent

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

bhe almeno mettete dei font decenti!!!  :Laughing: 

magari la mia vista era cmq in calo....chi lo sa...

me lo auguro...per voi  :Smile: 

cmq state all'occhio (non e' una battuta  :Smile: )

ciao

----------

## rota

certo che consigliare un Centrino ... va be.....

----------

## n3m0

 *rota wrote:*   

> certo che consigliare un Centrino ... va be.....

 

era per chi è obbligato al mondo x86

Se ti piace avere dei forni la cui batteria dura 2 ore, de gustibus.

Quello non è il mio concetto di portatile.

Un portatile e' un coso: 

- più piccolo di 15"

- più leggero di 3Kg

- più silenzioso della mia auto

- che dura almeno 4,5 ore di batteria

- che scalda meno del mio microonde.

Per quanto mi riguarda, sto per comprare (finalmente) un iBook 12".

PS: in ogni caso ti invito a contenere la tua aria di (presunta) saccenza, grazie.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non dirmi questo che io lavoro su un 1400x1050 

 

Ok, ma se è un 20" che problemi ci sono?  :Smile: 

Per il resto concordo con chi consiglia un Portatile nel vero senso della parola: piccolo, leggero, potente. Un *book insomma  :Mr. Green: 

Se si vuole per forza un pc, la scelta può essere solo verso la piattaforma centrino, qualsiasi altro processore non è adeguato imho per un portatile. Sempre che quello che si cerca è un portatile e non un desktop travestito...

----------

## PXL

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - più piccolo di 15"
> 
> - più leggero di 3Kg
> ...

 

prova a guardarti il DELL latitude D400, ti assicuro che é un bellissimo giocattolino...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ok, ma se è un 20" che problemi ci sono? 

 

Sarebbe bello peccato sia un 15  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ceppus

Anche un Sony non é male...

forse un po' caro...   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *PXL wrote:*   

> prova a guardarti il DELL latitude D400, ti assicuro che é un bellissimo giocattolino...

 

Per l'appunto parlavo di Centrino. Per il mondo x86 è l'unica cosa da montare in un aggeggio che voglia assomigliare ad un portatile, ormai.

Assurdo cmq come, nel mondo x86, appena si scende sotto i 14" costa tutto così esageratamente tanto rispetto ai loro fratteli più grandi, che hanno prezzi decisamente più competitivi.

Anche il D400 ha un rapporto qualità(quantità)/prezzo troppo alto.

Meno male che Apple non fa lo stesso  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Se ti serve un portatile con la batteria che duri 5 ore devi sicuramente pensare ad un Powerbook, hai MacOS X e la leggerezza di un MAC...

I centrino sono interessanti, anche mi hanno detto che rispetto i centrini i Mac sono 2 anni avanti....

Cmq io uso un acer TM 220 (Celeron 1,1GHz) come portatile e non ho alcuna intenzione di abbandonarlo.....(è stata un'occasione di un amico)

Cmq appena posso lascio x86....per ppc....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

dell inspiron 8600

Un ottimo compromesso tra prestazioni e portabilità.

----------

## n3mo

In settimana dovrebbero consegnarmi un IBM X31 se non hai fretta tra qualche giorno dovrei essere in grado di dirti come và con Gentoo.

Concordo pienamente con il mio quasi omonimo n3m0 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - più piccolo di 15"
> 
> - più leggero di 3Kg
> ...

 

C'era un portatile meraviglioso che era l'asus s1, purtroppo hanno smesso di farlo.........sono sempre i migliori che se ne vanno   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## luca82

Io ho un compaq (acquistato con in mente il prezzo) e mi trovo abbastanza bene... Ma se avessi potuto scegliere avrei preso un IBM oppure mi sarei assemblato un Mitac o simili...

PS=I Dell anche se hanno degli ottimi schermi non li prenderei per principio.

----------

## federico

Principio di patacchismo ?

----------

## klaudyo

Io intanto ti sconsiglio i Toshiba per esperienza personale. Ho un Satellite Pro 6100 che non la smette mai di guastarsi!!!! Gli hanno cambiato la scheda madre 3 volte 2 volte il chip grafico e una settimana fa.... si è rotto l'hdd!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Evita Toshiba come la peste.

Per quanto riguarda gli schermi, be il mio è 15'' con risoluzione 1600x1200 e non ricordo il dot pitch. Sinceramente mi sto accorgendo che è troppo alta! All'inizio lo schermo appare molto bello, ma poi standoci davanti per ore ti accorgi che la vista si stanca tantissimo! Forse dipende dal dot pitch. Quello di un mio amico è Dell ed ha una risoluzione di quelle per DVD (più larghe che alte). A me pare però più "brillante" e rilassante il suo!

Boh, mentre spero di non perdere la vista per questa cosa, ti consiglio un portatile leggero, ROBUSTO, con un buon schermo e con una buona durata. La potenza nel portatile secondo me viene dopo queste cose.

Ciao!

----------

## Ghostraider

In effetti il Centrino per un x86 sarebbe il meglio, però considera anche quanto lontano starai da una presa di corrente, intendo che se per l'80% del tempo hai vicino una presa si corrente allora punta pure su processori + performanti (cmq il Centrino 1.7Mhz non è per niente male) viceversa la scelta Centrino è in pratica obbligata. In più potresti considerare che con il Centrino hai già integrato il wireless 2200BG !   :Very Happy:  senza bisogno di scheda aggiuntiva pcmcia.

Se dai un occhio ad Asus puoi configurati il notebook un po' come vuoi ma penso che anche altri lo facciano.

Per il resto per darti qualche idea, se non hai problemi di prezzo, dai un occhio ai Sony Vaio .

----------

## rota

per quanto riguarda ......

PS: in ogni caso ti invito a contenere la tua aria di (presunta) saccenza, grazie.

be scusa nn volevo ....io mica volevo prendermela con te solo che a me anno detto che un centrino e lento unacifra ..e molto bello fa la sua figura pero ...ripeto mi anno detto che e lentino....nn saprei ...pero se mi assicurate il contrario ecc e mi date consiglio su uno buono ci faccio un pensierino   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Principio di patacchismo ?

 Spiega?   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *rota wrote:*   

>  un centrino e lento unacifra

 Mica vero come presatazioni era paragonabile ad un P4 [non ricordo a quale delle 1483 differenti release con nomi improbabili che hanno prodotto alla intel].

Il vantaggio sta nella durata delle batterie, nella possibilità di scalare la frequenza in maniera granulare, nelle basse emissioni di calore. Last but not leas wireless integrato.

Se < calore, ventole - grande e meno rumorosa, quindi portatile < grande, e infine portatile più portabile.

----------

## rota

pero da quello che o caito io sto centrino e per un uso desktop e usato per la gente che devve fare un uso dell tipo ..che ne so far vedere unapresentazione ecc..ma ame nn serve un portatile cosi ..... a me serve un portatile dovve posso usarlo per il lavoro che faccio .....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *rota wrote:*   

> a me serve un portatile dovve posso usarlo per il lavoro che faccio .....

 E che lavoro faresti?Ci diresti esattamente le applicazioni che usi così tagliamo la testa al toro?  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

dell asus che mi consigliate   :Question:   :Question: 

http://notebook.asus.it/documenti/listini/listino_ottobre_04.pdf

nn devve per forzzaessere un asus

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *rota wrote:*   

> dell asus che mi consigliate   
> 
> http://notebook.asus.it/documenti/listini/listino_ottobre_04.pdf
> 
> nn devve per forzzaessere un asus

 pessimi monitor ecco perchè costano poco. Rispondi alla mia domanda sopra, così ci aiuti ad aiutarti  :Smile: 

----------

## rota

be per adesso sto facendo trening ... cioe stage come sistemista... ma veramente son un po tutto ... cioe un tutto fare .. mi stannoformando come sistemista eprogramatore di java..pero lastrada e ancora l unaga per dire che sono l uno o latro   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   in poche parole nn sono ancora capace di fare niente ...acne se adirla tutta er capo e contento di me ....ma chissa perche   :Exclamation: 

----------

## rota

be .. forse basta anche un cetralino ..poi dipende come lo usi   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   com qualsiasi cosa mi consgilate ... a me interessa che tutto il kit sia suportato da linux all 100%  ... io pensavo anche un portatile mac .. pero nn li o mai provati ...so che sn un po datati in fatto di ardware eccc..  .che mi dite   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma lol... E tu ti poni il problema di che portatile prendere  :Question: 

Qualunque macchina sul mercato è sovrapotenziata per l'uso che ne devi fare.  :Cool: 

Cmq se vuoi avere un riferimento ludico, col mio dell Inspiron 8600 [Centrino 1400, abbinato ad una scheda video nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go] gioco ad Unreal T 2004 senza problemi.

Non ti rimane che scegliere una macchina di qualità e pienamente supportata [http://www.linux-laptop.net/ è tuo amico]e acquistarla. Risparmia sul processore, scegli una scheda video nvidia che non danno grattacapi con il 3d, e magari prendi un po' di RAM in più e/o altro.

Infine una cosa, ma chi è che ti da certe info, tipo  *Quote:*   

> io pensavo anche un portatile mac...so che sn un po datati in fatto di ardware eccc.

   o la storia che i centrino sono poco performanti  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   Meglio che rivedi le tue fonti, perchè rischi di prendere decisioni sbagliate. 

Mac? Se poi decidi di usare anche MacOS è un conto, ma se vuoi installare linux, forse è meglio che ti orienti verso un "normale" x86, magari sony, se ti interessala traportabilità.

----------

## rota

vabbe so andato su 

http://vaio.sony-europe.com/vaio_hub.html

ma anno solo i centrini   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

quale mi consigliate  ..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *rota wrote:*   

> quale mi consigliate  ..

  Qual è il tuo budget?

Inoltre nessuno monta nvidia e per il 3d è comodo avere una scheda nvidia

----------

## rota

be .... diciamo pure che mi posso permettere quello che voglio ....  :Cool:   :Cool:  ..

visto che nn lavoro solo nell settore informaticho.....diciamo pire che nn mi manca ... er pane .....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  percio nn mi faccio probb ... voglio il meglio .... certo se si puo prendere il meglio e pagare pocho ... ci risparmio ....  :Shocked:   com .. nn mi faccio prb ... diprezzii mi faccio prob solo di qualita tutto qui ....

----------

## Geps

Per il Centrino: io ho un Dothan e non è ancora supportato l'Enhanced Speedstep, dovrebbe funzionare con il kernel 2.6.9

Questo con le sources da kernel.org, magari ci sono in giro patch che fanno il loro dovere.

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Principio di patacchismo ? Spiega?  

 

Eh penso che a me come ad altri il marchio DELL suono un po' di mercatone... Ho lavorato con pc dell e non ho nulla da dire ma il marchio nella mia mente richiama questa cosa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *rota wrote:*   

> be .... diciamo pure che mi posso permettere quello che voglio ....   ..
> 
> visto che nn lavoro solo nell settore informaticho.....diciamo pire che nn mi manca ... er pane .....   percio nn mi faccio probb ... voglio il meglio .... certo se si puo prendere il meglio e pagare pocho ... ci risparmio ....   com .. nn mi faccio prb ... diprezzii mi faccio prob solo di qualita tutto qui ....

 

Beato te  :Smile: 

Qui tanti lavorano nello stesso campo eppure sono costretti a fare i conti con i dane'  :Smile: 

----------

## rota

e diquesti che nedite   :Question:   :Question: 

http://www.acer.it/acereuro/page3.do?dau7.oid=27&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=11&ctx1=IT&crc=2605489466

come asepto il ferrari mi piace ma..... voi che ne dite   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## federico

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Iviceversa la scelta Centrino è in pratica obbligata. In più potresti considerare che con il Centrino hai già integrato il wireless 2200BG !   senza bisogno di scheda aggiuntiva pcmcia.
> 
> 

 

Io non lo terrei questo come fattore importante, molte schede pcmcia aggiuntive da poco costo ottengono risultati di trasmissione migliori per la mia esperienza. Sicuramente il fatto e' dovuto all'antenna che nel centrino e' chissaddove...

----------

## rota

no capito male io o apena inizziato e nn vedo una lira..pero ...faccio altri lavori che mi permettono di vivere .....

----------

## rota

http://www.acer.it/acereuro/page9.do?dau34.oid=4988&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=11&ctx1=IT&crc=1195757776

be carino pero nn saprei ..maperche i centrini anno tutti i wireles   :Question:   :Question: 

mase nn o nellamia zona il TOTEM ma che ci faccio  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

solo michiedevo se e possiblie amentare il discho riggido ..va be senno uso quelli esterni ...cosi faccio pureer  figho ...fasempre efetto vedere uno che usai dischi esterni,,,be a me fasto efetto   :Surprised: 

----------

## rota

pensate  chesia nuono  :Question:   :Question: 

certo devvo farmi espandere la garazzia un anno nn se po sentire 

se pensatechece dimeglio ditemelo ....

----------

## rota

be ve ladico tutta me so innamorato ... e troppo carino ... sl che nn sn un esperto diardware enn voreei andare a comprare qualcosa solo carino da vedersi...mi dite se ne vale la pena   :Question:   :Question: 

poi devvo decidere che OS installare ... pensavo windows ...tanto me lo danno gia installato .. mi pare che mi danno XP ... che e ilmeglio che esiste....

----------

## rota

 :Shocked:  ....ma noscherzzo ... vg installare gentoo ...soloche o i miei dubbi ....

perche l ultima uscita da quello che ocapito a un sacco di bug ....

----------

## rota

se vaddo sul listino dellaacer viene 2,249.0

se vaddo qui 

http://www.magicdevices.de/notebooks/acer/ferrari_3200lmi.html

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## dkmorb

Per ciò che concerne la differenza PentiumIV - Centrino, ti porto un esempio pratico che forse potrebbe aiutarti: pochi giorni fa abbiamo (io ed un mio amico) messo sotto i nostri laptop a compilare il nuovo kernel, io con un pentium4 a 2,8 Mhz lui con un centrino a 1,5 Mhz...stesso compilatore, stessi pacchetti, stesso tutto a livello software...beh sappi che lui ha finito di compilare dopo 4 secondi rispetto a me! Abbiamo riprovato a fare tutto di nuovo e ci siamo rotrovati con lo stesso risultato per le mani!

Non so se ti può essere d'aiuto, è solo un confronto stupido il nostro.

Ciao

----------

## dkmorb

Acer.............brrrbbrrbrrrrrrrrr.....rabbrividiamo! Sono troppo delicati, soprtattuto se montano centrino e via dicendo! Problemi di alimentazione, rottura di porte usb a catena, modem che non vanno, assistenza penosa...lo avevano dato in comodato d'uso ad un mio amico che lavora in Bridgestone...se lo son presi indietro e gli hanno dato un IBM thinkpad!

...e chi lo rompe quello, cacchio, ha la copertura con un sottile strato di alluminio satinanto nero (no, dico  :Smile: )!

Secondo me , dovresti orientati su (in ordine):

1) IBM ,Apple

2) Sony, Asus, Dell

3) Toshiba, Fujitsu-Siemens

4) Allegra compagnia

A ri-ciao!

----------

## rota

che modelllo ai detto che gli anno dato   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho lavorato con pc dell e non ho nulla da dire ma il marchio nella mia mente richiama questa cosa  

 Boh   :Rolling Eyes:  tra i pochi unici che hanno un listino pienamente personalizzabile, ottima qualità e rapporto prezzo/prestazioni accettabile. acer, ibm e compagnia sei tu che devi adattarti a ciò che loro offrono... Cmq l'importate è che uno sia soddisfatto di ciò che ha  :Smile: 

----------

## dkmorb

Gli avevano dato un Aspire 2023WLMi; 

il link è:

http://www.acer.it/acereuro/page4.do?dau22.oid=4909&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=11&ctx1=IT&crc=1659903982

Bellino, ma...

Ciao

----------

## dkmorb

...altrimenti vai qui e rifatti gli occhi!

http://www.pc.ibm.com/it/thinkpad/

Non sono bellini,ma...

A ri-ciao!

----------

## mouser

 *PXL wrote:*   

> prova a guardarti il DELL latitude D400, ti assicuro che é un bellissimo giocattolino...

 

Si, però a patto di rinunciare ad avere sempre dietro un lettore cd o floppy....

Quando scelgo un portatile, oltre che ha vedere se veramente lo è, guardo anche se ho la possibilità di portarmi dietro almeno una periferica (lettore cd o floppy).

Se ho il portatile piccolo piccolo, ma se poi devo portarmi dietro nella borsa oltre alle solite cose (alimentatore ecc.) anche le periferiche (lettore cd, ecc.) all'ora tanto vale che compro un 15''.

Parlo per esperienza poichè ho sia un TravelMate803LMi (15'', DVD-RW) ecc. che un Dell C400 (che poi è il modello antecedente al D400).

Quando vado in giro con il dell devo assicurarmi di avere su disco tutto quello che mi serve, altrimenti diventa uno sbattimento improponibile.

Tutto questo IMHO

Ciauz

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *dkmorb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Acer.............brrrbbrrbrrrrrrrrr.....rabbrividiamo! Sono troppo delicati, soprtattuto se montano centrino e via dicendo! Problemi di alimentazione, rottura di porte usb a catena, modem che non vanno, assistenza penosa.
> 
> 

 

Mha, l'unica cosa che posso confermare è l'assistenza dopodichè:

1) Alimentazione tutto ok

2) Porte USB vanno che è una meraviglia

3) Il modem chiama e trilla come un grillo in calore   :Laughing: 

In ogni serie capita il modello sfigato che da più problemi degli altri..... non per questo bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.

@rota: se vuoi qualcosa di veramente portatile, comunque, ti dico che anche se l'acer sembra leggero, dopo qualche ora che l'hai in spalla, inizi ad accusare un pò i suoi chiletti.... vedi tu.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## dkmorb

...infatti, mouser, può essere stato quel portatile bacato...

Alla fine è rota che deve scelgiere e non è detto che debba beccare un portatile difettoso...poi al peggio non c'è mai fine...i nostri portatili, purtroppo, non sono macchine professionali, costano un bel pò, ma alla fine si DEVONO rompere (sono pur sempre macchine); una persona, a rigor di logica, spera che la sua macchina (a questo punto il discorso diventa generale) manifesti i suoi problemi il più tardi possibile, 4-5 anni, poi...boh!

E penso anche che dopo 4-5 anni, forse anche un pò di meno, proprio per ciò che concerne i portatili (a meno che non siamo figli di *ilvio o non vogliamo fare i "bambini tecnologici")...si debba cambiare piattaforma! 

Quindi proprio per questo dico: dai rota, fai la tua scelta, tanto ti deve andare per il 50% di "fortuna" e 50% di affidabilità infusati dal produttore...il resto è storia...ormai il kernel supporta quasi tutto, per applicazioni java attualmente 512 Mb di ram bastano e avanzano, dei moderni processori non ci si può lamentare, quindi...usa GNU/Linux e facciamola finita!

Ciao.

P.S.: Tutto quello che ho scritto deriva da miei personali pensieri/eperienze (o almeno spero che siano tali!)

----------

## rota

[img]http://image.age.pl/gfx/images/NOTE/ZDJ2/4b4f4e4f5f414345524633303030.jpg

o gia scelto ....

com e vero l asistenya fa pena io o gia un acer ..mi si era guastato .. dicevano che in 10 giorni lo avrebbero agiustato ..be o aspettato 3 tutta l estate che me lo agistassero ..p er faemlo agistare o dovu fare reclamo all direttore eccc....   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  percio gli acer fanno pena in fatto di asistenyya ..pero e anche vero che nn mi si e mai rotto ...pero se si guasta qualcosa e la fine ....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS ... il ferraro e suportabile da gentoo   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  [/img]

----------

## rota

mi ero scordato che nn si possono vedere le imaggini ...

be eccola qui 

http://image.age.pl/gfx/images/NOTE/ZDJ2/4b4f4e4f5f414345524633303030.jpg

----------

## Geps

ad occhio sembra che tu l'abbia pigliato solo per l'estetica.

occhio che potresti pentirtene

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *rota wrote:*   

> be .... diciamo pure che mi posso permettere quello che voglio ....   ..
> 
> visto che nn lavoro solo nell settore informaticho.....diciamo pire che nn mi manca ... er pane .....   percio nn mi faccio probb ... voglio il meglio .... certo se si puo prendere il meglio e pagare pocho ... ci risparmio ....   com .. nn mi faccio prb ... diprezzii mi faccio prob solo di qualita tutto qui ....

 

A circa 3000 euro c'è un sony vaio che pesa solo 800 grammi e ha un monitor 10' 

E' spesso quanto una porta usb   :Mr. Green: 

Se mai dovessi vincere il superenalotto lo compro il giorno dopo

----------

## neon

 *Geps wrote:*   

> ad occhio sembra che tu l'abbia pigliato solo per l'estetica.
> 
> occhio che potresti pentirtene

 

Oggettivamente è proprio brutto, poi soggettivamente...

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A circa 3000 euro c'è un sony vaio che pesa solo 800 grammi e ha un monitor 10' 
> 
> E' spesso quanto una porta usb 
> 
> Se mai dovessi vincere il superenalotto lo compro il giorno dopo

 

Io mi sono innamorato della serie v505  :Wink: 

per rota: Se hai aperto un thread che è arrivato a tre pagine e poi scegli quel coso avendo un budget alto ti lincio...  :Wink: 

(P.S. scusa se sono indiscreto: ma sei italiano?)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oggettivamente è proprio brutto, poi soggettivamente...
> 
> 

 

quoto pienamente... non solo è brutto ma è anche perggiore di tanti altri portatili dello stesso prezzo, anche cercando il dektop replacement

D'altra parte sono gusti... (ma ti sei perso l'occasione del vaio da 800 grammi!!   :Crying or Very sad:  se solo potessi avere budget illimitato...)

----------

## dkmorb

neon_it...hai ragione! Se prende sta porta aerei della acer, tutti i giechi che hanno postato qui...ci si incontra e si va a manganellare allegramente rota (stile drughi)....dai, scherzo....forse ha postato un nuovo topic perchè non aveva nulla da fare...che ne sai?

Cmq il sony vaio è prorpio una figata!

Ciao

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *federico wrote:*   

> ... molte schede pcmcia aggiuntive da poco costo ottengono risultati di trasmissione migliori per la mia esperienza.

 

Dato che devo comprarne una mi dai qualche dritta?? (54Mbit penso e con budget sui 50....o anche qualcosina di più)

----------

## shev

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Dato che devo comprarne una mi dai qualche dritta?? (54Mbit penso e con budget sui 50....o anche qualcosina di più)

 

[mod]

Evita di postare lo stesso messaggio (tra l'altro OT) in topic differenti. Se hai una domanda apri un nuovo topic, possibilmente facendo una domanda legata a gentoo (quindi aggiungi "supportata da gentoo" alla tua domanda  :Wink: )

Anche perchè se ripeti la stessa domanda in mille posti diversi ti cancello tutti i post meno uno, quindi è inutile. Grazie per la collaborazione.

[/mod]

----------

## rota

be infatti lestica mi atre molto pero se avete letto bene ochiesto chene pensavate...

mica mi vog trovare per le mani un portatile che nn vale niente....

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  percio dite che nn vale niente   :Question:   :Question:  ba ci avevo fatto la bocca   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## rota

asto punto dimmi quale sony vaio ti piace cosi ci faccio un pesierino   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## rota

vog sto sony lo vogliooooooooooooo....  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Sad:   pero ... nn soperche ma anche l altro giorno primadipostare sto topic avevo in testa un portatile della asus quello dell milan ... anchese nn son tifoso di quella squadra .. eperche ciavevaquell rosso che mi piaceva.....nn sara che.... vabbe torniamo seri ...e visto che nn mi va di prenderle da voi ... accantono lideea dell ferrari 3200 ...

----------

## rota

se mi dici quacosina che serie e il modello ecc

----------

## rota

o sono andato su 

http://vaio.sony-europe.com/vaio_hub.html

e mi sono accroto che nn anno niente ...di che ....

tranne che 

sono propio belli .... anche esteticamente. parlando 

solo che nn esendo un esperto di ardware nn vorrei prendere una accantonata .. percio se mi aiutate a scegliere il modello ...calcolate che mi serveanche per programmare .....percio .....

PS ... ma il modello che ai detto tu nn lo trovato   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## dkmorb

io comprerei il sony vaio solo per la tft che è a dir poco favolosa! Incredibile, ma il nero è nero ed il bianco è bianco...senza angolature, senza sfumature grigiastre....nulla di nulla...una platicità dell'immagine che e qualcosa da non crederci!

Cià

----------

## rota

senti ti oddio mi stai facendo innamorare diquesto portatile   :Confused:   :Confused:  senzza drimi il modello ..

certo chesn veramente belli ma io nn o capito una cosa ma come mai se ne fa poca publicita   :Question:   :Question:  io manco sapevo che esisteva sto portatile   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *rota wrote:*   

> o sono andato su 
> 
> http://vaio.sony-europe.com/vaio_hub.html
> 
> e mi sono accroto che nn anno niente ...di che ....
> ...

 

hai cercato male

http://vaio.sony-europe.com/ShowProduct.do?site=ite_it_IT&category=UM+X+Series&product=VGN-X505VP

in ogni caso ti consigli caldamente di non scegliere un portatile mai per l'estetica, ma solo per la funzionalità

Diversamente da altri generi di lusso come macchine e moto non serve per imbroccare una bella fica (anche se sinceramente, da possessore di moto, i dico che nemmeno la mia hornet mi ha mai aiutato in tali imprese... non che l'avessi comprata per quello ovviamente). Semmai anzi lo spacciarsi, anche solo marginalmente, come esperti di informatica aiuta a scacciare ogni ragazza dal tavolo del tuo pub.  :Laughing: 

Pertanto ti consiglio di scegliere il portatile solo in base alle tue esigenze e non all'ebrezza dello shopping

Se ti serve un athlon 64 portatile (perchè magari sviuppi codice a 64 bit) e non hai problemi di prezzo, sicuramente l'acer ferrari è il miglior athlon 64 che tu possa trovare in giro (pesa "solo" 3 kili... rispetto ai 4 di un acer aspire 64bit...)

Se invece ci devi girare parecchio e non ti interessano particolarmente i 64 bit (utili in pratica solo per allocare più di 4 gigabite di ram...) allora di sicuro il vaio di cui sopra è un ottima cosa (ma chiaramente non ci guardi i dvd...almeno che non ti piacciano su uno schermi mignon)

tutto questo chiaramente è solo la mia opinione

----------

## ElDios

Mi scuso umilmente in anticipo con i moderatori *inchin inchin inchin*

Rota il tuo vecchio portatile lo vendi?

Qualcuno ha un vecchio portatile da vendere? 

Fatemi sapere presto..

il mio budget è < 400  ...

Va bene qualsiasi marca modello arch...

Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssie!

P.S.:consiglio per i moderatori...se considerate questa risposta troppo OT segnalatemelo che faccio un thread diverso

----------

## rota

be  nn saprei ...se lo devvo dare qualcuno lo do a mia sorella ......  :Very Happy:   ...pero nn e detto ....prova a richiedermelo tra qualche mese .... cosi ti favcio sapere ....

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..)
> 
> (anche se sinceramente, da possessore di moto, i dico che nemmeno la mia hornet mi ha mai aiutato in tali imprese... non che l'avessi comprata per quello ovviamente)
> ...

 

[OT]

La colpa non e' della moto, che il suo lo fa...sei tu   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

[\OT]

Tornando ai portatili, l'acer Ferrari a me non dispiace...conta pero' che IMHO 500euro sono solo di marchio Ferrari,per il resto e' ottimo se ti serve un 64bit...ho visto in giro che dovrebbe anche esser pienamente supportato da Linux/Gentoo (qui)...

I sony sono SPETTACOLARI dal punto di vista estetico (soprattutto quello da 800 grammi, fighissimo  :Wink:  ) ed hanno un monitor spettacolare...non posso dirti nulla sulla qualita' dei componenti perche' non l'ho mai provati...

Ciao, nick

----------

## Cazzantonio

Qualcuno sa se i portatili Dell (nello specifico sono interessato all'inspiron 510m, centrino a 1200 euro :mrgreen ) sono compatibili con moduli esterni tipo masterizzatori &co non-Dell?

Non vorrei acquistare un Dell per poi scoprire che  non potrò mai upgradare il lettore combo che è fornito di default se non comprandolo spendendo una fortuna dalla Dell stessa

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> in ogni caso ti consigli caldamente di non scegliere un portatile mai per l'estetica, ma solo per la funzionalità
> 
> Diversamente da altri generi di lusso come macchine e moto non serve per imbroccare una bella fica

 

Mi permetto di dissentire, almeno in parte. Per il mondo pc può anche essere vero, se opta per un Mac il discorso è un po' diverso; l'avevo già raccontato in passato, appena preso il mio pbook, ma per gli smemorati e gli assenti lo ricordo: poco prima di acquistare il mio pbook, lessi con grandi risate il commento di un mac user convinto che elencava i pregi di un mac, mettendoci tra le altre (infinite  :Razz: ) cose il fatto che in aereoporto, stazioni del treno e simili capita spesso che qualche bella signorina si fermi ad osservare ammirata l'eleganza di un portatile apple, spesso cominciando anche a conversare con il proprietario in modo convinto e interessato, chiedendosi perchè lei debba invece usare un cassone nero e brutto, etc etc

"Starà scherzando, fa ridere ma è una battuta" mi sono detto quando lessi questa cosa. Non ci crederai, ma non era passato un mese dall'acquisto del pbook che seduto a pranzo in uno dei miei soliti locali mi trovo a dover estrarre dalla borsa il pbook per masterizzare dei dati per un mio amico. Ebbene, tempo due minuti e una delle cameriere, un gran pezzo di fi...gliola di cui già da tempo ammiravamo le grazie senza però mai andare oltre a "per me una birra e un panino", "mi porta un caffé, grazie", si avvicina, si siede al nostro tavolo e comincia a farmi domande su quel bellissimo portatile, se si trattava di un mac etc etc. Insomma, ci siamo messi a chiacchierare come mai accaduto prima.

Discorso simile potrei farlo per la ragazza di un mio amico.

Morale della favola: non sempre l'estetica in un portatile è inutile, se si tratta di classe ed eleganza pure come nel caso dei Mac può anche servire "per imbroccare una bella fica", per usare parole tue.

I diamanti sono i migliori amici di una donna, cantava Nicole Kidman in un noto film. Anche i mac gli sono simpatici, aggiungo io  :Laughing: 

p.s.: ovviamente sia io che colui che descrisse tale pregio dei pbook possiamo essere fortunati casi particolari, ma più passa il tempo e più mi convinco che il Mac ha davvero un suo fascino sul gentil sesso  :Mr. Green: 

Fine OT, quando leggo queste cose non riesco a trattenermi dal raccontare questa bella favoletta  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Discorso simile potrei farlo per la ragazza di un mio amico.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  Hai cercato di rubare la ragazza a un tuo amico   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   Discorso simile potrei farlo per la ragazza di un mio amico.
> 
>  
> 
>  Hai cercato di rubare la ragazza a un tuo amico  

 

Secondo me se faccio eoreografare il mio portatile grigio e triste con su tipo una luna e un po' di stelle e la scritta "sto sognando i tuoi occhi" o qualche smanceria del genere una tabbozzina la rimorchio pure io   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

nn puoi perche ti o apena freegato l ideea   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>   Hai cercato di rubare la ragazza a un tuo amico  

 

 :Laughing:  Ovviamente no, non mi permetterei mai, anche perchè sono entrambi (lui e lei) miei ottimi amici. Il discorso completo era: io conoscevo pochissimo lei ai tempi, un giorno sono passati a casa mia perchè gli serviva un favore, il pbook era appoggiato su un tavolo e lei subito s'è avvicinata a guardarlo ammirata e facendomi mille domande, paragonandolo alla fine al suo laptop pc (grosso il doppio e pesante il doppio, ma soprattutto senza la bella melina illuminata  :Razz: ).

Se proprio il problema a lungo andare potrebbe essere la gelosia nei confronti del portatile, che attira tutte le attenzioni su di sè togliendole al proprietario. Un'arma a doppio taglio insomma  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Se proprio il problema a lungo andare potrebbe essere la gelosia nei confronti del portatile, che attira tutte le attenzioni su di sè togliendole al proprietario. Un'arma a doppio taglio insomma 

 

Usare con moderazione qundi....  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusate se mi permetto di riportare su il forum per una domanda un po' OT (come del resto anche il topic, quindi meglio così che aprirne uno nuovo immagino)

Siccome sono in procinto di aquistare un portatile (ma è una gestazione lunga) volevo sapere da chi ha un Dell se:

A) Ha mai avuto problemi con gentoo sopra (o con qualsiasi altra distro che a livello di supporto saranno pressochè identiche immagino... il kernel è sempre linux!   :Very Happy:  che poi non è certo perfetto, ma sto divagando...)

Supporto hardware tutto ok?

B) L'hard disk e il lettore/masterizzatore/quello che è sono compatibili con quelli che si trovano in commercio (non-dell) ?

Soprattutto gli hd sono normali hd da 2,5" o sarò per forza costretto a rivolgermi a Dell nel caso comprassi quel portatile e volessi upgradare l'hd ?

C) (ma ho scarse speranze su questa) Nessuno è mai riuscito a farsi riborsare windows dalla Dell?

P.S.

il modello a sono interessato in particolare è l'inspiron 510m, ma immagino che anche per gli altri inspiron valgano le considerazioni suddette

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Spero di poterti dare una manina... Io uso un 8600 e my dad il 510m entrambi inspiton Dell. Solo che my dad non usa il pinuino  :Rolling Eyes:  Per il software faccio riferimento a 8600 per l'hardware ti fornirò impressione per entrambi.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A) Ha mai avuto problemi con gentoo sopra (o con qualsiasi altra distro che a livello di supporto saranno pressochè identiche immagino... il kernel è sempre linux!   che poi non è certo perfetto, ma sto divagando...)
> 
> Supporto hardware tutto ok?

 Si. Non mi sono mai messo troppo a lavorare su freq. scaling automatico o gestione del risparmio energetico, ma a manina va. Mai provato suspend to /*quel che vuoi tu*/. Ma su linux-laptops trovi materiale sul quale lavorare. In definitiva 9

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> B) L'hard disk e il lettore/masterizzatore/quello che è sono compatibili con quelli che si trovano in commercio (non-dell) ?
> 
> Soprattutto gli hd sono normali hd da 2,5" o sarò per forza costretto a rivolgermi a Dell nel caso comprassi quel portatile e volessi upgradare l'hd ?

 Gli HD sono dei normali 2,5 montati sul loro bel bay. E' l'unità ottica che invece ti farà dannare. Compra subito quello che hai, perchè poi viene veramente brutto agli occhi rovinare il profilo del tuo portatile con qualcosa di non uniforme. Senza contare poi il fatto che non so se ci entrerebbe e se il connettore in fondo combacerebbe [dovrei provare]. Ovviamente DELL su DELL non hai problemi.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> C) (ma ho scarse speranze su questa) Nessuno è mai riuscito a farsi riborsare windows dalla Dell?

 Onestamente non ne ho mai avuto l'intenzione.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il modello a sono interessato in particolare è l'inspiron 510m, ma immagino che anche per gli altri inspiron valgano le considerazioni suddette

 Se vuoi posso bootare una knoppix con kernel 2.6 e dirti come se la cava, anche se DELL, vedi punto A, rilascia hardware molto buono il più delle volte.

----------

## nomadsoul

io ho unvecchio IBM thinkpad r30... ottimo

poi come si vede nella pubblicità i nuovi thinkpad con centrino hanno anche l'airbag  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mfkr79

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi permetto di riportare su il forum per una domanda un po' OT ... volevo sapere da chi ha un Dell se:
> 
> A) Supporto hardware tutto ok?

 

Sul mio in sign funge tutto con ottime prestazioni e stabilmente tranne:

- L'ethernet over 1394 (firewire), ma non ancora mi sbatto come si deve...

- L'infrarossi, che andava col 2.4 + irdautils, purtroppo sembra un progetto non più mantenuto, se non sbaglio l'hanno anche tolto dal portage

- L'APIC per la gestione degli IRQ, discorso un pò articolato, il pc funge pure senza APIC (usa un comune PIC sulla M/B), in un periodo di follia sperimentai con altri utenti del forum questa soluzione, che ha dato buoni risultati, ma sarebbe da completare...

 *Quote:*   

> B) L'hard disk e il lettore/masterizzatore/quello che è sono compatibili con quelli che si trovano in commercio (non-dell) ?
> 
> Soprattutto gli hd sono normali hd da 2,5" o sarò per forza costretto a rivolgermi a Dell nel caso comprassi quel portatile e volessi upgradare l'hd ?

 

Anche sul mio l'HD è un 2,5" standard, fissato con piccole viti ad un bay di plastica che serve a sfilarlo/infilarlo dal case del note, l'upgrade fatto in casa non dovrebbe essere un problema quindi...

In queste settimane sto considerando l'ipotesi di montare un dvd+- dual layer al posto del mio combo CDRW/DVD...

Mi è parso di capire che anche per i dispositivi ottici portatili misure e connessioni sono standandizzate, ma alcuni produttori (fra cui dell) applicano posteriormente una staffa per adattare alle proprie esigenze il connettore.

Smontandola (sempre e solo viti) si dovrebbe poter sostituire il dispositivo con uno qualunque non DELL

Come fatto notare da .:deadhead:. ne perderebbe l'estetica, a meno che non si trovi un dispositivo dello stesso colore, e la possibilità di estrarre a caldo l'unità ottica, mancando sui modelli generici il tasto apposito presente sul frontalino di quelli forniti da dell

 *Quote:*   

> C) (ma ho scarse speranze su questa) Nessuno è mai riuscito a farsi riborsare windows dalla Dell?

 

Se vuoi ti racconto la storia  :Twisted Evil: 

I tempi però cambiano, se un giorno ricomprerò un DELL, ci riproverò, ancora più ink@xx@to

Se non ricordo male, in italia la Questar distribuisce alcuni modelli DELL con Linspire preinstallato invece di win, ma tali modelli credo non siano supportati direttamente da dell

Spero di esserti stato utile, ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ]Gli HD sono dei normali 2,5 montati sul loro bel bay. E' l'unità ottica che invece ti farà dannare. Compra subito quello che hai, perchè poi viene veramente brutto agli occhi rovinare il profilo del tuo portatile con qualcosa di non uniforme. Senza contare poi il fatto che non so se ci entrerebbe e se il connettore in fondo combacerebbe [dovrei provare]. Ovviamente DELL su DELL non hai problemi.

 

Ragazzi mi avete rincuorato! :Very Happy: 

Ormai sono convinto che prenderò il Dell suddetto quando riuscirò a beccare la configurazione giusta di offerte (sono 3 a rotazione mi pare...)

Ero diventato dubbioso quanto, leggendo la documentazione tecnica, avevo visto che i lettori sembravano non standard (il pispolo per estrarlo...) e che la stessa Dell, nelle specifiche, dichiarava di non supportare assolutamente modelli di hd diversi da quelli forniti da loro!  :Shocked: 

La mia paura è che ci avessero appiccicato un aggeggino-sega senza il quale non riuscivi ad alloggiarlo correttamente, a meno di non ricorrere a quelle cose che io chiamo "praticabili", ovvero soluzioni tecnicamente originali, praticamente funzionali ma esteticamente terribili non che probabilmente precarie e potenzialmente dannose...   :Confused: 

dopo aver esaurito una buona parte degli avverbi che conosco e dopo aver finito di lavorare a quello che stavo facendo vi auguro la buonanotte a tutti   :Smile: 

P.S.

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vuoi ti racconto la storia Twisted Evil 

 

Si mi farebbe piacere ascoltarla   :Very Happy:   tanto ho intenzione di provare anche io, non mi volgio arrendere al monopolio windozz   :Twisted Evil: 

magari contattami tramite pm se hai tempo, oppure apri un altro topic OT se pensi possa interessare ad altri (e io penso di si   :Wink:  )

----------

